# typing error



## c00bmaster (Nov 2, 2022)

so I just realised that last week I accidentally missed a digit for my last skewb solve, making it look like I got a 1.7 instead of a 17... I don't remember exactly what my time was, and I don't think there's a way to edit it now...... help


----------



## Lio2010 (Nov 3, 2022)

Just write 17 and skip That Scramble, and write aß Comment that it wasnt that scramble


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 3, 2022)

if it's your latest solve just delete it and enter 17


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 3, 2022)

I hate those TYPE of errors


----------



## c00bmaster (Nov 11, 2022)

okay I think you guys are misunderstanding, it wasn't from the current week, it was from the week before, so I had no way of editing it. it also wasn't a misscramble, I typed my time in wrong.


----------



## gsingh (Nov 11, 2022)

Contact @Mike Hughey


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 11, 2022)

I changed it to 17.39. You had originally entered it as 1.73; I assumed that probably you missed entering the last digit. I figured entering a 9 guarantees it is the highest possible likely value; I often do that with mistyped values like this.


----------



## c00bmaster (Nov 12, 2022)

Mike Hughey said:


> I changed it to 17.39. You had originally entered it as 1.73; I assumed that probably you missed entering the last digit. I figured entering a 9 guarantees it is the highest possible likely value; I often do that with mistyped values like this.


thank you!


----------

